# Anyone having trouble finding parts?



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

As of right now it is in stock.



More Information for GM GENUINE 55490673


----------



## UpaCreek (10 mo ago)

That link says out of stock up at the top right corner of the page.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

You were to slow


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

It was in stock when I clicked that Rock Auto link earlier today. Looks like GM Parts Direct claims to have them, but the price and shipping is higher.

GM Parts Direct

Out of curiosity...What happened to yours? Rust, crack, or something else?

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

https://www.car-part.com
Nationwide junkyard search engine. Looks like there are 3 available used in the US. You might look at LKQ as well.


----------



## UpaCreek (10 mo ago)

Chad, I smacked a deer doing 45 and the insurance didn't cover it. Support bar slammed into it. It's bent but not totally pinched of about 1/3 of the space gone. Found an automatic LT to swap the parts to and they almost all match except that one.


----------



## mozell.nikolaus (10 mo ago)

is there any left? 
back in stock maybe??
cookie clicker​


----------



## UpaCreek (10 mo ago)

Everywhere that says they have it that i've seen, when I call they double check the inventory and it's not there.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

@UpaCreek potential source….






2017-2019 GM Exhaust Manifold 55490673 | TascaParts.com


2017-2019 GM part # 55490673 - Exhaust Manifold




www.tascaparts.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Not the same scenario as yours and I haven't tried the dealer yet. 

No one seems to have shocks for my Colorado. Except rockauto. According to their website anyways.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

2017 Chevrolet Cruze Exhaust Manifold. 1.6 LITER. Cruze; 1.6L - 55490673 | Stingray Chevrolet, Plant City FL


Exhaust Manifold. 1.6 LITER. Cruze; 1.6L. Equinox, Terrain; 1.6L Diesel. 2017 Chevrolet Cruze. Genuine Chevrolet Part - 55490673. Ships from Stingray Chevrolet, Plant City FL



www.oemgmpartscenter.com





this let me go to checkout, no mention of “out of stock”, but these guys are getting tricky. We’re having troubles on the Gen 1s as well


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm sure you've already googled the part # ... and there are lots of places that come up, so I guess if you feel like calling multiple places to see if any dealership has one in stock, that might be your best bet.


GM 55490673 - Google Search


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

One call to the dealer. Let them check parts inventory from other dealers. It's available. They'll find it.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> One call to the dealer. Let them check parts inventory from other dealers. It's available. They'll find it.


Tried that. They had one a couple states away. I called asap and it was already sold. Dealers can’t find it, or intercooler pipes ect


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

UpaCreek said:


> Chad, I smacked a deer doing 45 and the insurance didn't cover it. Support bar slammed into it. It's bent but not totally pinched of about 1/3 of the space gone. Found an automatic LT to swap the parts to and they almost all match except that one.
> View attachment 296409


You might just want to go to a reputable exhaust shopt and have them try to fix the area you're talking about. Might be the easiest/fastest way to get it fixed.


----------

